# Odd 'tagging' problem ...



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2018)

Problem mentioned here.

This probably doesn't work @Shaun?

This probably does work eh, @Shaun?


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2018)

Spelling the name as it appears or using lower case throughout?


----------



## winjim (31 Mar 2018)

Testing@ColinJ 

@ColinJ 

@ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2018)

Odd, isn't it!

Maybe it is the colon in the text shortcut for the smiley that does it ... :@winjim or @winjim

Apparently so!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2018)

Actually, we just need to ensure that there is a space before the @!  @classic33


----------



## winjim (31 Mar 2018)

Makes sense if


ColinJ said:


> So we just need to ensure that there is a space before the @?  @Shaun?
> 
> Apparently!


Or maybe write the code out longhand?

@ColinJ


----------



## winjim (31 Mar 2018)

In fact if you write the code out longhand the tag itself can be anything you like.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2018)

Oh well, I will just remember to put the space in! (It hasn't exactly been a major problem because today is the first time that I noticed it in over 10 years on the forum...)


----------



## winjim (31 Mar 2018)

Here you go Colin, I've turned you into the smiley itself.

[ATTACH=full]402465[/ATTACH]


----------



## jefmcg (31 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Oh well, I will just remember to put the space in! (It hasn't exactly been a major problem because today is the first time that I noticed it in over 10 years on the forum...)


Yeah, that's not a bug. I can't see what else software could do, without a space to delineate. 

We need to cast a glance over our posts to make sure they came out as we intended. Fix is easy, once you notice the problem.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, we just need to ensure that there is a space before the @!  @classic33


No alert though


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, that's not a bug. I can't see what else software could do, without a space to delineate.


D'oh ... It would be pretty difficult to type email addresses otherwise. I'm having a senior, er, evening!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2018)

Rather than starting another 'tagging' thread ...

I am having problems tagging certain members. For example I can tag @Littgull but I can't tag @Starchivore. Starchivore can still be found in the Members list but his name does not appear in the list which drops down as I type in after the '@'. It doesn't work if I type the whole thing out either.

I'm also having trouble finding members who have not been on the site for a long time. I doubt that they have requested their details should be removed or that they have been banned. Bokonon is one example.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jun 2018)

I think this will be one for @Shaun to answer when he is about next.

My suspicion is that the length of time since the accounts were last logged into _is _the issue. The member accounts mentioned are still valid from what I can see.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jun 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> My suspicion is that the length of time since the accounts were last logged into _is _the issue. The member accounts mentioned are still valid from what I can see.


I think you are right: I cannot tag some of my friends on here anymore, guess because they haven't logged in for a while.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2018)

30 days without posting will mean you can't be tagged by the system. You have to put the full name in yourself.


----------

